# Gulp for Crappie



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I fish in tanks in West Texas Closest place to buy minnows is 40 miles away. Can't catch on crappie jigs Have you ever tried Gulp Minnows???


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If gulp don't work go buy a couple hundred minnows let them go in the tank and you can catch what you need in a minnow trap


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

I put 20 lbs of fat head minnows in the tank 2 years ago. No luck with trap all I got were perch.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Have you tried a jig on a slip cork.


----------



## Get the Net (Nov 11, 2011)

If they wont hit a plain jig try crappie nibbles I am a firm believer in them.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Beetle spins is all I have luck with


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

crappiecandy on a jig works good.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

crappie nibbles work on a bare hook!!!! i keep several bottles in my boat! i use them with jigs.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Take a 2" Lightning Shad Mr. Crappie plastic by Strike King and dip the tail in ChickenBoy's Chicken Chit Scent Pro Cure Super Gel. I use shrimp flavor and it's kicks butt!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pop a mini jig & tiny trailer @ 10'-15'
If it's muddy go dark, green water go green colors.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, take if from someone who is FROM Abilene, go to Academy and by you a couple of packages of 2" Lil'Fishies get the black back white get a 1/8 red jig head, and hang on, this is a money back guarantee as I will buy what ever of these that are left if you don't like them, I buy them 20 at a time and use them for everything. they work on bass, channel cats, white bass, and crappie, the littler ones 1" even will work on perch. Not to mention I have them in my saltwater stuff too. try it in the bathtub or sink and realize you can slow down your retrieve and get great results. PM for more info


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lil fishies work great for trout under the lights. They are cheap and work great! I like the red tails


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have seen people coax trout of water that I thought had no trout in it many times with little fishys. They are killer baits and would do good on the crappie I'm sure. Fishing them right is the trick from what I have seen. Getting them to move slow ans sort of stall in the current is how I have seen the best catches come from.
I guess for crappie you swim them slow by the brush or whatever they are hanging around?


----------



## markmontalbano (Jun 20, 2011)

Those gulp chartruse minnows work great where I fish


----------



## D-I-A (Jan 11, 2013)

I use to kill the crappie with the Gulp! Alive! Jigging grub at my community ponds before they posted no fishing signs. I would rig them up under a slip cork and twitch it and let it rest twitch and let rest all the way back to shore.

http://berkley-fishing.com/products/soft-bait/gulp-alive/jigging-grub-gulp-alive


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

verylon said:


> you a couple of packages of 2" Lil'Fishies get the black back white get a 1/8 red jig head, and hang on, this is a money back guarantee as I will buy what ever of these that are left if you don't like them, I buy them 20 at a time and use them for everything.


CREME lures are the bomb for sure.....what I can't find anymore down here on the coast is the Spoiler Shad, in 3" lengths....typically come in a package of two....

I'd pay someone money if they found a stash of those somewhere....I like them all, the clear with black back, clear with blue back, glows, and especially the all whites....

anyone seen any of those around? I mean, besides the CREME website? was paying .58 cents a piece for them ($1.16 a pack) here at Wally world, then they stopped carrying them, changed the design a bit, and now only carried at Bass Pro and the CREME website, but now, with shipping and what-not, they're coming out to over $2.00 a dang lure, which is $1.00 more apiece than Storms...which work great too by the way...
snookered


----------

